# Temp to cook Brisket?



## dave from mesa (Jan 20, 2011)

Wife bought a 6# brisket. I think it is the flat part, not sure as this is my first one to smoke.

What temp should I cook it at? Should I wrap it in foil after about 4hrs? Wasn't planning on it but.....

Will cook it to 195-200.

Think I have everything else figured out but any other advice is welcome.

thanks for the help


----------



## dougmays (Jan 20, 2011)

people cook it from 200-250.  I prefer around 230 to cook it low and slow.  i've haven't wrapped one yet but alot of people do when it gets to 165-175.  its all personal preference...try it one way this time and another way the next.  see which you like better.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2011)

I cook mine in the 225-250 range and once it reaches around 165 internal temp I foil it and then pull it out at 195-205 depending on if I am going to pull it or slice it. There are some people who also do the high heat method and have success but I have never tried cooked in the 325+ degree temp. It cuts back on the time in the smoker but I am a low and slow kind of guy.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure yet if I am going to foil it. If I do should I pot some kind of liquid in it?


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 20, 2011)

Foiling it should by default contain the moisture sure to drip from it, thus keeping it moist.  Just make sure there are no holes in the bottom of the foil!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2011)

I cook mine at 225 until it gets to 165-170, then foil with a little beer or beef broth. If your worried about it leaking just put it in an aluminum pan with foil top. Take it to 205, then wrap in towels & in dry cooler for a couple of hours. I leave the temp probe in it & when it drops down to around 165. I slice it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2011)

At 6 lbs. it definately sounds like you have a flat.... and I would guess the butcher has trimmed all the fat of(?).

With flats they want to cook fast and have a tendency to remain a bit tough. Keep your temps as low as you can 200-210°, foil early at 150°-155°, and definately add either some beer or beef broth to the foil. Even though it is a smaller piece of meat it still needs time to break down and get tender, and because it is smaller it will want to come up to temp. faster before it has gotten tender. So do everything you can to keep it moist and give it as much time as you can.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 20, 2011)

So am I still looking at 1.5 hrs per pound?

There is a layer of fat but no a lot. Just checked and it is 6.7# and says "choice beef brisket, flat cut". Not sure if that tells you anything.

I was going to put a rub I use for ribs on it but in reading other posts it seems the best would be salt, pepper, and garlic salt. Would that be 1-1-1? Kind of leery of using too much salt as that has happened before and it isn't nice.

thanks again


----------



## masonman1345 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sure you can if........... You can figure out how to keep your temp steady without going up and down or cook inside of a bubble away from the elements of the great outdoos, which i dont suggest. Cookig times by the pound are only GUIDLINES. You need a good didgital thermometer. You could take two six pound briskets in the same pit and they will be different. Not trying to be ugly just to answer your question. Good luck.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 20, 2011)

masonman1345 said:


> Sure you can if........... You can figure out how to keep your temp steady without going up and down or cook inside of a bubble away from the elements of the great outdoos, which i dont suggest. Cookig times by the pound are only GUIDLINES. You need a good didgital thermometer. You could take two six pound briskets in the same pit and they will be different. Not trying to be ugly just to answer your question. Good luck.




That is great advice remember with a brisket you cook to temp not to time.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would say that you should smoke it at about 230-250° and that the brisket will smoke itself and on it's own time not yours.


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 20, 2011)

Got the temp not time thing but with such a long cooking time it is nice to have a guideline. 

No offense taken (Not trying to be ugly just to answer your question).

Have a good (i think) wireless didgital thermometer. Am looking at putting it in at 6:00am so I would rather have it done early and put it wrapped up in a cooler than have to order pizza for 10 ppl.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2011)

If you are worried about time issues, just put it in as early as possible. It could end up taking 2 hours per pound, sometimes they just take a long time. If it's done 4 or 5 hours early, it's ok, just keep in foil & wrap with towels & put in a dry cooler. It will stay hot for hours. As long as there is moisture in the foil it will not dry out. Most of the time a long time in the cooler just makes them more tender & juicy.



dave from mesa said:


> Got the temp not time thing but with such a long cooking time it is nice to have a guideline.
> 
> No offense taken (Not trying to be ugly just to answer your question).
> 
> ...


----------

